# Mosquito hitting by a 30 mmm round



## Ambush Commander (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi there,

i am searching for a picture of a specific Mosquito which returned to its airbase with some serious damgage by a 30 mm round of a ME262. I think it was a 262, but can' t remember it clearly. I only need a example of the damage done by a 30 mmm hit. A B-17 or something else would also be OK. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZZGaEEi8Ek_


----------



## Njaco (Apr 23, 2008)

Just found this pic from this website:

Me 262 PROJECT LATEST UPDATES

30mm hit by a Me 262 on a wing of a B-17.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW


----------



## timshatz (Apr 23, 2008)

Cripes! Amazing the thing flew at all! Figure a hole that big with all that air pressure on it at speed...amazing.


----------



## eddie_brunette (Apr 24, 2008)

onother one...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 24, 2008)

Jesus Christ, there were 2 guys standing there....

Ouch...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2008)

And another 8 that that thing amazingly brought home! Wow!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2008)

Amazing, but Mosquito was made of wood mostly and damages to the structure look a little different.

Here is an effect of air bottle explosion inside of the Mosquito fuselage.

Source unknown.


----------



## drgondog (Jul 4, 2008)

eddie_brunette said:


> onother one...
> 
> View attachment 61819



I'm pretty sure that was an 88 hit - and doubt that either waist gunner, radio operator or Ball Turret gunner could have survived that hit... tail gunner also likely dead.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmmm, probably is concentrated fire of 30mm, the 88 would cut the fuselage in a half. Impressive pictures I might ad.


Nice video there Matt.


----------



## Erich (Jul 4, 2008)

1 hit from an HE-I 3cm round would do the same. 

~ I have interviews of Me 262 NF pilots shooting down Mossies and literally the wooden craft just vapourized in nearly every case, no fires just an explosion


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 4, 2008)

Probably so, this is the MK 108 explosive round effect of a test Bristol Blenheim.




[/IMG]


----------



## seesul (Jul 4, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Jesus Christ, there were 2 guys standing there....
> 
> Ouch...



this machine comes from 2nd BG and made it home, think the name was Sweat Pea. Hit by 88 mm shell. Left waist gunner and tail gunner KIA...
A story already posted at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/b-17-s-took-beating-11209.html


----------



## drgondog (Jul 4, 2008)

seesul said:


> this machine comes from 2nd BG and made it home, think the name was Sweat Pea. Hit by 88 mm shell. Left waist gunner and tail gunner KIA...
> A story already posted at http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/b-17-s-took-beating-11209.html



Thank you Seesul - I was pretty sure it was an 88


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 5, 2008)

dear God
those pictures are shocking
must cost like hell to mend those planes


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2008)

Almost definitely writeoffs... 

That is some damage though from a few shells but then that is why the 30cm was such an effective weapon.


----------



## seesul (Jul 5, 2008)

drgondog said:


> Thank you Seesul - I was pretty sure it was an 88



You´re welcome, by chance 2nd BG is my beloved BG...
I´m sorry, is it you who´s in touch with Jimmy Brooks?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I find the Mosquito image, unfortunately is not big.


----------



## Denniss (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmmm - robust Mosquito?
I'd say exactly the opposite, woods breaks far earlier than metal thus the blast effect is not so effective as on metal airframes.


----------



## drgondog (Jul 8, 2008)

seesul said:


> You´re welcome, by chance 2nd BG is my beloved BG...
> I´m sorry, is it you who´s in touch with Jimmy Brooks?



Yes - he was one of my father's very best friends. Brooks still very sharp mentally, been several years since Martha passed away


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

drgondog said:


> Yes - he was one of my father's very best friends. Brooks still very sharp mentally, been several years since Martha passed away



Think it´s gonna be 2 years since she passed away in December...


----------

